# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Trao đổi về việc diễn đàn hoạt động không ổn định.

## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn.. 
Theo một số phản ánh, CNC PRO tiến hành nhiều thử nghiệm và phát hiện thấy một số dấu hiệu bất thường, nhưng chưa tìm được hướng giải quyết một cách triệt để. Nay CNC PRO mở chuyên mục này nhằm trao đổi ý kiến cũng như một số bạn rành về web, server v.v.. bàn thêm giải pháp.

Hiện diễn đàn mình đăng ký hosting & domain trên godaddy.com, với IP 182.50.148.128, điểm đặt server là Singapore. Dùng dịch vụ của goddady vì:
- Người ủng hộ domain & hosting là thành viên của godaddy
- Khá ổn định, như các bạn đã thấy.. diễn đàn có khi bị chậm.. nhưng rất ít khi không thể kết nối được.
- Các lỗi data mà các bạn đã phản ánh, một phần rơi vào các giai đoạn hiệu chỉnh & nâng cấp tính năng cho diễn đàn
- Chi phí duy trì không rẻ, nhưng cũng không đắt như việc sở hửu domain & hosting ở Việt Nam (hiện hosting mình là Unlimited space/bandwith).

Qua tìm hiểu và kiểm tra phát hiện một số tình trạng gây mất ổn định khi truy cập diễn đàn.
- Có thể bị virus chặn, vào diễn đàn chập chờn; đã test trên một số máy, sau khi cài đặt OS (hệ điều hành) thì vào lại bình thường.
- Gần đây phát hiện thêm việc các bạn thay đổi DNS (có thể là open DNS của google) để vào facebook hoặc một số trang bị chặn khác.. thì vào diễn đàn cũng không được. Trở về Auto DNS thì vào được tức thì. Nguyên nhân tạm đánh giá có thể do nhà cung cấp dịch vụ ở VN chặn IP dns goddady của server, vô tình trong đó có diễn đàn của mình.

Với tinh thần mọi thành viên đều bình đẳng, nên CNC PRO mang vấn đề này lên trao đổi công khai để mọi thành viên quan tâm đều có thể góp ý. Tìm hướng giải quyết. Nhận thấy thành viên diễn đàn có nhiều bạn có kinh nghiệm về việc quản trị & điều hành website cũng như diễn đàn. Vậy theo các bạn.. những nguyên nhân trên có nguyên nhân thật sự là thế nào? Cách thức giải quyết triệt để? Nếu dùng server nước ngoài thì server ở nước nào cho tốc độ & ổn định nhất với Việt Nam (trong hệ thống godaddy).
Việc thay đổi hosting hay domain có thể thực hiện nếu rơi vào trường hợp bất khả kháng. Hiện quyền sử dụng domain & hosting được duy trì đến 10/2015 và tự động renew (tự động mua thêm hạn sử dụng mà không cần phải xác nhận).
Việc dùng dịch vụ của VN thì hiện mình không được tin tưởng lắm.. mình có thời gian dài dùng service của VN, kết quả là thường xuyên quá tải & restart liên tục. Gần đây thì không rỏ.

Cảm ơn các bạn đã quan tâm & góp ý.

----------


## lekimhung

Tui cũng bị vào không được nè, phát hiện ra là tui chỉ dùng dns của google (8.8.8.8 , 8.8.4.4) để vào facebook nên không vào được diễn đàn, sau khi trả về dsn default của viettel thì vào ok. kết luận dsn google chắc đang cập nhật nên tạm thời gián đoạn.

----------


## anhcos

Tháng rồi mình thấy vô trang chính, thường xuyên phải refresh mấy lần mới vào được. 
Vào fb thì dùng file host thay cho open dns cũng được, mình đặt auto nên chả bị bao giờ. Mấy bác thêm dns của ISP và google cùng nhau luôn.

Cũng muốn giúp 4r nhưng lại không rành gì về món này.

----------


## Gamo

Em nghĩ là diễn đàn thì như vậy là tương đối rồi bác ạ, hosting bên VN mình cũng không tệ nhưng 1-2 năm cũng sập 1 lần

Vụ DNS như các bác nói thì như vậy cũng là bất khả kháng thôi mà

----------


## diy1102

Hosting vn thì truy cập nhanh hơn chút trong trường hợp như đứt cáp biển. Chất lượng thì tùy thuộc vào nhà cung cấp dịch vụ ạ.
Nhưng e nghĩ thời gian qua với e, e thấy truy cập ổn định.

----------


## Gamo

Em có host 1 số website thì thấy sau:
1. Nếu bác host tại Singapore thì chắc ok, đường cáp gần chứ ko phải đường hay bị đứt, tốc độ cũng nhanh
2. Gói hosting VN thường có giới hạn băng thông & dung lượng, diễn đàn sợ chịu ko nổi
3. Đợt rôi em cũng bị lình xình host FPT (là host tương đối khá nhất mà em đã dùng, Nhân Hòa chậm hơn, giá rẻ hơn). Do em dùng DNS 8.8.8.8 của google nên cũng ko vào được host FPT, như vậy vụ DNS ko chỉ ảnh hưởng đến host tại Singapore ko đâu, mà cả host VN cũng bị ảnh hưởng theo.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

E thấy VDC hosting ổn hơn ạ, nhưng có vẻ giá hơi chát hơn so với mặt bằng chung.

----------


## solero

Host diễn đàn cho upload ảnh và file chạy vậy là OK rồi.

Nhân tiện kiến nghị admin giới hạn dung lượng và kích thước ảnh. Nhiều bác để ảnh to quá tốn tài nguyên.

----------


## CKD

Nếu xét về mặt bằng giá thì với gói service mà mình đang dùng với godaddy mà chuyển về VN thì e.. là chi phí hoạt động là bài toán khá nan giải đấy ạ.
- Gói cước server VN (OS linux) unlimited space/bandwith thì không rẻ đâu ạ.
- Vụ DNS thì có một số giải pháp kỹ thuật có thể vượt qua được. Trước mắt thấy tùy theo ISP (nhà cung cấp dịch vụ internet) ở VN mà việc dùng DSN có ảnh hưởng hay không.
- Theo một số đánh giá.. có thể mua DNS riêng cho riêng mình (private DNS) thì vượt qua được. Vấn đề này phát sinh chi phí nên sẽ kiểm tra lại kỹ càng. Nếu là giải pháp tốt em sẽ ủng hộ luôn cái private DNS này luôn cho nó phê ạ. Tuy nhiên vấn đề đáng lo ngại là ở VN, các ISP tùy hứng chặn các dịch vụ để bảo vệ quyền lợi của các chân rết, do đó giải pháp để sống thọ e là bất khả thi.

----------


## CNC PRO

> Host diễn đàn cho upload ảnh và file chạy vậy là OK rồi.
> 
> Nhân tiện kiến nghị admin giới hạn dung lượng và kích thước ảnh. Nhiều bác để ảnh to quá tốn tài nguyên.


Ghi nhận ý kiến của bạn.

Việc cho phép post ảnh với kích thước & dung lượng lớn là vì muốn hổ trợ các bạn có thể chia sẽ mẫu BMB hay JPG thuận tiện hơn. Nếu phải nén lại thì sẽ không có ảnh thu nhỏ (thumd).. phải up cùng lúc file gốc & ảnh thumd thì hơi phiền.

Việc các bạn upload ảnh với kích thước lớn chỉ ảnh hưởng đến dung lượng lưu trữ chứ không ảnh hưởng nhiều đến băng thông vì khi truy cập trang, ảnh được hiển thị trên trang đã được resize và lưu trữ sẵn trên server ngay khi upload. Tức khi upload 1 ảnh sẽ được lưu thành 2 ảnh, 1 ảnh gốc và 1 ảnh thumd.

BQT muốn tạo điều kiện tốt nhất cho thành viên, trong điều kiện kỹ thuật cho phép, nên việc upload ảnh phụ thuộc vào sự tích cực & ý thức của thành viên. Nếu ảnh không quan trọng phải giữ đúng kích thước.. các bạn nên resize trước khi upload.

Hiện khó khăn duy nhất là việc backup (sao lưu dự phòng) tài nguyên. Do có nhiều ảnh nên dung lượng lớn.. việc backup mất rất nhiều thời gian. Nhưng khó khăn này hiện vẫn vượt qua được.

Một giải pháp khác là tích hợp luôn công cụ tự động resize ảnh chủ động, việc này tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho thành viên, có thêm tùy chọn resize ảnh khi upload ảnh, không cần phải dùng thêm software khác. BQT sẽ nghiêm cứu giải pháp này để tăng tính năng & tùy chọn.

Trân trọng!

----------

thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## duonghoang

--- Nay sao thấy vào diễn đàn chậm quá, viết bài post lên cũng chậm, ko biết có ai bị giống mình ko? Ở nhà cũng bị mà ở cty cũng bị, nghĩ chắc ko phải do đường truyền?

----------


## trungdt

dạo này diễn đàn chậm quá.mỗi lần kích chuột lại xuất hiện một đường dẫn quảng cáo ( game,nhiều thứ linh tinh....)

----------


## CKD

Ủa.. mình không phát hiện mấy vấn đề này.. mấy nay cảm giác trơn tru hơn ấy chứ.
- Mình dùng adsl của FPT, sử dụng adsl gói cước rẻ nhất cũng như optical đều thấy sam sam.
- Dùng luôn 3G của viettel trên laptop.. vẫn Ok.
- Không thấy xuất hiện đường dẩn quảng cáo gì hết.
- Có mỗi tội lâu lâu upload ảnh thì ảnh lại bị lỗi  :Big Grin: .
- Nghe nói là do nhà mạng ISP gì đấy...

Còn bác nào gặp tình trạng thế như bác trungdt & duonghoang không nhỉ?

----------


## KDD

Mình thường xuyên bị báo lỗi khi trả lời nhanh, phải đăng nhập lại mới trả lời được. Bị lâu rồi nhưng nghĩ tại mấy tính, hay mình chưa quen sử dụng nên không nêu.

----------


## ahdvip

bên máy em trước nay xài vẫn bình thường mà, có thấy vấn đề gì đâu ta

----------


## vndic

Mình chuyên làm web host domain, muốn đóng góp một chút cho diễn đàn về tài nguyên, có thể cắt server (hiện đặt tại DC của CMC) ra một con VPS cho diễn đàn, bác admin cho cấu hình xem có thể đáp ứng được không 

Trân Trọng
VNDIC

----------


## CBNN

> dạo này diễn đàn chậm quá.mỗi lần kích chuột lại xuất hiện một đường dẫn quảng cáo ( game,nhiều thứ linh tinh....)


cái này là máy bác bị dính addware rùi ! bác cài lại win hoặc ghost lại là hết ah !

----------


## CNC PRO

> Mình chuyên làm web host domain, muốn đóng góp một chút cho diễn đàn về tài nguyên, có thể cắt server (hiện đặt tại DC của CMC) ra một con VPS cho diễn đàn, bác admin cho cấu hình xem có thể đáp ứng được không 
> 
> Trân Trọng
> VNDIC



CNCProVN xin ghi nhận & cảm ơn thành ý của bạn!
BQT sẽ xem xét các ưu & nhược điểm về vấn đề này!

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo mấy nay em vào diễn đàn bị lỗi ah
http://forum.cncprovn.com/forums, báo lỗi port 80 ah
b.r

----------


## diy1102

> báo cáo mấy nay em vào diễn đàn bị lỗi ah
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/forums, báo lỗi port 80 ah
> b.r


cụ bỏ forums ở cuối đi là ok.

----------

nhatson

----------


## CNC PRO

Báo cáo các bạn!
Hiện diễn đàn đang có một số config để tăng tính năng, thông thường thì việc hiệu chỉnh và kiểm tra được tiến hành từ 1-3h sáng, giờ này phần lớn các bạn đều đã ngon giấc sau một ngày làm việc mệt mỏi nên ít phát hiện lỗi  :Embarrassment: .
Tuy nhiên đôi lúc CNC PRO bận & đuối quá nên phải thực hiện sơm hơn. Trong quá trình config đôi khi gây lỗi như: mất cookie (phải đăng nhập lại), mất url (lỗi 404 not found) các bạn vui lòng kiểm tra và reload từ link chính của diễn đàn là http://forum.cncprovn.com/forum.php.

Ngoài ra các bạn dùng Chrome có thể bị thêm một số lỗi khi hiển thị. Lỗi này phát sinh do bản nâng cấp mới của Chrome không tương thích hoàn toàn với CSS. Các bạn có thể fix trên Chrome (chịu khó hỏi google giúp mình) hoặc chờ đợi bản nâng cấp kế tiếp. Lỗi này chỉ gây cho chịu do diễn đàn mất bố cục, hoàn toàn không ảnh hưởng đến nội dung.

Thời gian tới diễn đàn sẽ bật chức năng CMS làm trang chủ cũng như thêm mục Thư viện để thuận hơn cho việc trình bày các bài viết sau khi cô động, chia sẻ hình ảnh và tài liệu tốt hơn thông qua thư viện.

Trong quá trình sử dụng diễn đàn. Các bạn gặp bất kỳ vấn đề gì bất thường xin vui lòng thông tin lại ở đây, hoặc email trực tiếp tới CNC PRO qua email: cncprovietnam@gmail.com. CNC PRO sẽ kiểm tra và khắc phục nhanh nhất có thể.

CNC PRO thay mặt BQT xin lỗi các bạn về các phiền hà này. BQT sẽ cố gắng hơn để diễn đàn có thể hoạt động trơn tru nhất.
Cảm ơn các bạn đã thông cảm & tin yêu diễn đàn CNCProVN.com

----------

Diyodira

----------


## conga

Đợt này cứ load vào diễn đàn thì cứ tầm 2p mới vào được trang chủ, Ping thử thì diễn đàn ping cao quá.nhờ Admin xem lại dùm.

----------


## Mr.L

Mình thì vào bình thường.. như trang này nếu dùng F5 thì nhanh khỏi nói, dùng Ctrl F5 thì mất chưa tới 5s.
Mình cũng có con máy dùng chạy CNC, khi vào diễn đàn thì chờ mọc râu luôn, chẵng biết tại sao, chắc tại máy tính hay trình duyệt gì đấy.

----------

conga

----------

